# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Левиафан (фильм, 2014)

## Lampada

https://my-hit.org/film/361934/   https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B...D0%BC,_2014%29

----------


## Lampada

(Мне непонятно, Лев Каганов серьёзно этот злобный стих написал или это сарказм?).  * 
Левиафан*  Стройный хор небесных агнцев
возмущался тут и там.
Что ж ты, сука, Мудозвягинцев,
очернил Россию нам? 
Фильм с подобными идеями,
опозорил всю как есть
перед западными геями
нашу совесть, ум и честь. 
Зритель Штатов ли, Европы ли,
что подумает о нас?
Педофилы громко хлопали.
Прыгал каждый пид...ас. 
Им же всем такое нравится —
извращенцы, либеразь!
Что ж ты, сука, Мудозвягинцев,
скрепы втаптывашь в грязь? 
Встал бы утром, взял бы камеру,
снял бы куст цветущей ржи —
и вези тупому амеру,
правду жизни покажи! 
Снял бы про надой с покосами!
Как встает страна с колен!
Про любовь свинарки с косами
к следаку ФСКН! 
Как конвейер лентой тянется,
перевыполняя план!
Враг ты, сука, Мудозвягинцев.
И говно «Левиафан».  binoniq: 2015/01/16_1 Левиафан

----------


## diogen_

> (Мне непонятно, Лев Каганов серьёзно этот злобный стих написал или это сарказм?).

 It’s the same sort of question as, whether Americans call Snowden traitor jokingly or seriously, right? What is more important, image or reality? The poem is gracefully sardonic I guess.
Why did you cover your remark with fine print, btw? ::

----------


## Crocodile

Замечательный стёб.  ::   Вообще, ИМХО, Лео - большой умница.

----------


## Lampada

> It’s the same sort of question as, whether Americans call Snowden traitor jokingly or seriously, right? What is more important, image or reality? The poem is gracefully sardonic I guess.
> Why did you cover your remark with fine print, btw?

 Сказала тихонечко, чтобы не привлекать к себе особого внимания, а также как-то смягчить впечатление людей от таких грубостей.

----------


## Lampada

*Фильм Левиафан, Дмитрий Быков комментирует*

----------


## wanja



----------

